# Bambi's 1st kidding



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Bambi will be day 145 on Monday and 150 next Saturday. She could also be due in April if she took her second breeding, BUT it looks to me the first breeding took. She has been having small amounts of discharge for the past week. I believe she may have lost her mucus plug on March 7. Her udder is coming along. I felt the kid(s) give me some good kicks a few days ago. 😚


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aw.... hope she has a safe kidding


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yay! So excited to see your kids! Who is Bambi bred to? Lep or Cowboy?


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Cowboy. Blue eyed kids here we come! Shamrock is also bred to Cow. Blizzard is possiblt pregnant and bred to Pumpkin (Cowboy's son).


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

She’s very pretty! Hope she has an easy kidding!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww get that camera ready! We will all be excited to see what you get!💖💞💝


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Gave her a little shave. I also carefully gave her a hoof trim after inspecting her feet. She is acting off today. Very vocal, panting, and restless. I did bring her to a pen closer to the house with her group of goats. I'm hoping it's just the new pen throwing her off. She'd be about 6 days from day 145. Hope she holds it in for a few more days. She does seem to be carrying her left side a little lower.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

She gets poop stuck to her catcher's mitt so often. Her teats are so tiny!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Day 144 for Bambi and she seemed a little restless today. I was just joking about eating all the time being a sign, since she has been occasionally picking up one leg and adjusting her footing while sampling her trough. Noticed her vulva kept puckering and going out, but she's been so quiet and otherwise normal. She laid down, flipped her lip up, flexed her tail up, straightened her legs, pushed and cried out. Now THAT is a huge sign of labor!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Hope you have a nice kidding. Go Bambi!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

GodsGarden said:


> Hope you have a nice kidding. Go Bambi!


Thanks! She's trying very well to hide it, but I know!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm wondering if she is going to kid tomorrow. Maybe 2 am...after she thinks I'm not going to intervene. I tried to feel for ligaments, but she tenses up like crazy and doesn't want her backend touched anywhere (but I can still itch her armpits for her). She and Shamrock may be coordinating their labors.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Still waiting on her body to decide if she is really going to go into labor or not. I know she has little contractions here and there like the process is just starting.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Bambi...I have no idea what she is doing. The latest she was bred in November was the 5th, so she could be on day 153 or she could be day 158. Orrr she is going for the next heat cycle she was bred for last week of April to early May along with my Nubians. Here she is today:


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

That is the whole point. You are supposed to be confused. Deep dark confusion....

Lol. I can chuckle now but I'm sure I'll be in your shoes soon with my two does that don't have a certain date. I'm going to guess for Bambi that she is on day 153. Will kid on day 155 with a doeling and buckling.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Her udder looks pretty full now. 
Happy kidding (when she decides).


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> Her udder looks pretty full now.
> Happy kidding (when she decides).


That's what I've been thinking. Might just be another manipulation tactic! Not falling for it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

She is 145 today for this final due date. Her udder grew quite a bit two days ago. Suddenly, her udder has more of a divided look intead of bowling ball look to it. She is still having mucus plug looking discharge every single day. I felt movement yesterday, so I am reassured things are ok. I felt something on each side between her udder and past her ribs. Maybe she is having twins. The Nubians are due the second of May (only in 10 days!), and I think it would be funny if she holds on until one of the Nubians is in labor. I have noticed that when I put her in an outside day pen with the other Nigerian girls, she seems to just want to go back into her stall.
Yesterday:







A few days ago:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww bless her heart. It will be soon. She looks ready!😜


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Her udder is looking so tight! Still no big obvious signs she will kid soon tonight or tomorrow yet. I do think I will be checking on her a few times tonight.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

She looks very close. With udder so tight, and her girly bits swollen. I would say very soon. 😁 Happy Kidding!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> She looks very close. With udder so tight, and her girly bits swollen. I would say very soon. 😁 Happy Kidding!


Hope so!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So exciting!
Good luck with kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hows your girl doing? Any news yet?


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hows your girl doing? Any news yet?


She is really in labor this time. I think. Lots of weird behavior. She didn't eat her dinner. I gave her some jumpstart, b complex gel, and tums to help with energy since she is skipping dinner. Thought it might help. She is making weird noises and stretching her neck around while having contractions.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

You go, Bambi!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Wow. Just wow. I was expecting a single maybe twins. Two coming at once. Guess the doeling got in the lead a bit enough to come out first. Then a boy. Both head first I believe. Then just as I took a picture of the doeling and buckling, out comes an upside down buckling. She pushed him out so quickly but prolapsed her rectum. I put it back in. The doeling has goofy ears right now. One boy has wattles. I think the girl has brown eyes. I am not sure though.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh my goodness! 💝💞💖TRIPLETS! Awesome! So cute! Good Job!!!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! I hope her prolapse goes back to normal


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww!  Congratulations! They all (as least in the picture) look like they’re buckskins too!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

They have such pretty colors!  And I love Bambi’s tongue in the second pic!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Goatastic43 said:


> Aww!  Congratulations! They all (as least in the picture) look like they’re buckskins too!


I think the doeling is a chamoisee color with white roan and white splash (if that's the term).


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Butt is looking good and normal.👍


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Just so adorable! Is Bambi a FF? You’ve probably said before but I don’t remember.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Just so adorable! Is Bambi a FF? You’ve probably said before but I don’t remember.


Yes, she is. You can tell by the way she keeps stepping on her kids, which is making me sit staring at her with the stall gate open to jump up and intervene. They also keep wanting to lay between her feet. So paranoid about leaving them alone until she learns to be more careful...


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww!! Congratulations!! My goodness, these kids are so adorable!!! 🥰  😘
Good job, Bambi and @Emrcornerranch !!
Glad to hear her rectum is fine too!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> Aww!! Congratulations!! My goodness, these kids are so adorable!!! 🥰  😘
> Good job, Bambi and @Emrcornerranch !!
> Glad to hear her rectum is fine too!


Kids and mom are doing great today! I was worried about the constant discharge every day, but perhaps that's just her thing the last month and a half of pregnancy. Her sides also didn't look very "dropped" yesterday, so I found that interesting and am putting a note on a kidding record for her with her oddities to look foreard ro next year. With Shamrock and Bambi, while they were in early labor, I could see a kid moving under their skin in front of the left side of their udders. So there goes the theory that you won't feel kid movement the day they go in labor! Maybe with multiples they fight to get in position?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh my goodness. They are way too cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are adorable 😊


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Awe so cute congratulations     

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Awe so cute congratulations      

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

